# Black and White Virgin (5 photos)



## mooimeisie (Aug 8, 2009)

This is my first time trying to do Black and White. These images were taken midday in the bright sun, not a cloud in the sky. This was also my first time trying to do buildings. C&C very welcome on these. Thanks for looking.

#1 The House






#2 The Other Side of the House





#3 The Barn





#4 The Shed





#5 The Car


----------



## Actor (Aug 8, 2009)

Photos like these, particularly when presented as a group, leave me with a sense of sadness.  The house, the buildings, the car have fallen into disuse and neglect, but they once embodied someone's life and dreams.


----------



## icassell (Aug 8, 2009)

I think this is a wonderful dive into b/w.  I would suggest backing off on your sharpening.  The white halo around the house, I believe, is a result of that over-sharpening. My favorite is #4.


----------



## teneighty23 (Aug 15, 2009)

midday is also hard to photograph, black and whites gift to photography is its fantastic play with light, shoot these places in the late evening, or a stormy day and see what kinda lights shine around, i also agree with oversharpening, gotta let the light make the image outstanding in itself. keep shootin!

P.S. your from edmonton! makes sense you shoot barns, i got a few barn pics myself.


----------

